# Forgot Valet mode password



## enlube1964 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, I just have the issue that I have misspelled/forgot the valet mode password (always use the same code) (Cruze Gen 2 Premier 2016).
Do you know how can this problem be solved? My dealer want's to charge me the equivalent to 60$ Us for this.

Regards.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's a fault with the BCM. Ridiculously common with other vehicles. It is covered by warranty.

Now convince them that. AFIK thats the only way of resetting it.


----------



## enlube1964 (Oct 7, 2016)

You were right, it wasn't my Valet password. 
My dealer is now changing the computer module associated to Mylink.....Under warranty .

Symptoms:
First Android Auto was shutting down the screen, but I though that was an android issue (anyway, AA is very problematic).
Randomly the Black screen. but all the functions available.
Need to repeat the valet password to unlock Mylink until it works (that made me think that I forgot my password).
And at the end, after a while a permanent black screen with no radio or any function


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

enlube1964 said:


> You were right, it wasn't my Valet password.
> My dealer is now changing the computer module associated to Mylink.....Under warranty .
> 
> Symptoms:
> ...


Hmm. Never seen it actually interfere with the radio.

Hopefully getting a new radio and all that will fix it. If not, they'll probably be able to figure out the BCM should be replaced.


----------

